# Update-5 gallon desktop aquarium



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

nice, I like the scape.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Its a beaut. Im impressed with how you got the hairgrass to carpet with lowlight and no CO2


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

cbachmann said:


> Its a beaut. Im impressed with how you got the hairgrass to carpet with lowlight and no CO2


Thank you... I was surprised too. It started as an experiment...but it's starting to look really good... It just takes a long time to establish.. I started this tank back in August... I also noticed baby tears spreading across the substrate on the left hand side... I guess I left some roots behind from a previous scape. :biggrin:


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

How long has it been setup? I'd like to get more detail on your initial startup! Very nice!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Disher said:


> How long has it been setup? I'd like to get more detail on your initial startup! Very nice!


since August 20th with the hair grass.. I tried baby tears first, and that didn't go extremely well so pulled them out. I guess i left a few behind..because now i have a them starting to spread low on the substrate(left side of the tank).

*Substrate*- Flourite red-mixed with some sand 

*Lighting*- 13W CFL Bulb in a normal desk lamp

*Filtration*- Fluval Nano Aquarium Filter

*Ferts/C02*-Use flourish excel and flourish liquid fertilizers (but I honestly keep forgetting to use them)

I do very basic maintenance ie. water changes, pruning, cleaning the glass...I do not clean the substrate I just let the vegetation and waste decompose for the plants etc. I generally try and leave the tank to do it's own thing and naturalize. The aquatic life is responding really well, natural behaviours, mating and vibrant colours etc.

The aquarium is stocked with...

*6x boraras brigittae

4x Golden bee shrimp

2x cherry shrimp

2x oto cats

1x rams horn snail

1x orphan harlequin Rasbora*- will be introducing him into a new school when I can. he was just the last survivor in my old 10 gallon.

And a ton of pond snails...Mistake made by me.. but the population goes up and down naturally, and I don't mind them too much.

Plants are...

*Cabomba*- very easy and nice looking plant.

*Dwarf hair grass*- I think i'm just getting lucky on this one lol... Starting to spread well now

*Dwarf baby tears*- I must have left some roots or something behind in the substrate because they just started showing up and are slowly spreading out low to the substrate.(nice little surprise)

*dwarf sword*

I think that covers most of it. It's slow going, but it's interesting to watch develop.. offers me a small break when i'm working.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like this tank. It's awesome looking!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

That70sfishboy said:


> I really like this tank. It's awesome looking!


Thank you. I enjoy working next to it haha.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG, that's gorgeous. I'm jealous. I love my tank, but I'm still jealous.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

jrh said:


> OMG, that's gorgeous. I'm jealous. I love my tank, but I'm still jealous.


Wow, thank you for the kind words! Every tank has it's own appeal. For example... i saw your 5 gallon tank, and it is also stunning.


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

really love the tank setup, great driftwood, very natural looking


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

BillV said:


> really love the tank setup, great driftwood, very natural looking


Thank you, the more natural the better in my opinion.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the details! I'm setting up something very similar and wanted to know how you did it! So this tank isn't dirted?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool setup!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Disher said:


> Thanks for the details! I'm setting up something very similar and wanted to know how you did it! So this tank isn't dirted?


Nope no dirt, just fluorite, some sand, and organic matter. Just takes a lot of patience IMO. Happy to help.

take care,

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Chrisinator said:


> Cool setup!


Thank you!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I like the boraras brigittae in there. Haven't heard of them until now.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> I like the boraras brigittae in there. Haven't heard of them until now.


boraras brigittae are great little fish, mine love to swim in the Dwarf Hair Grass and are turning a nice vibrant red colour. Plus they are cheap at the LFS i go to.


----------



## ShortGirl (Jul 17, 2013)

I love how your rcs are giants compared to b. brigittae! Nice little tank! Keep us updated on the hair grass.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

ShortGirl said:


> I love how your rcs are giants compared to b. brigittae! Nice little tank! Keep us updated on the hair grass.


Thanks a lot. the shrimp are monsters compared to the b. brigittae...very amusing!

Will do, cheers.

W


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

The power of flourite

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

pirayaman said:


> The power of flourite
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Exactly!


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

really like your scape and the way you used that piece of driftwood! can't wait for my company to move into its new building so I can start my own desktop tank at work  

great inspiration!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Update?


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

jbig said:


> really like your scape and the way you used that piece of driftwood! can't wait for my company to move into its new building so I can start my own desktop tank at work
> 
> great inspiration!


Thank you! It's great little escape when i'm frustrated with my work haha. 



That70sfishboy said:


> Update?


Just took some photos after some maintenance today. So here is an update! 

I allowed it all to grow in a little thick...a lot of new growth and the DHG is continuing to spread. 










Aquatic life is very happy and getting along.










Here is one of my cherry shrimp rummaging around some baby tears that just started spreading out.










Thank you all for the interest!

W


----------

